# HR schlägt an Rahmen an...



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2005)

hallihallo,

erst knallte mir beim tiefen einfedern die brücke von der druckstrebe an die sattelklemme, daß es nur so gescheppert hat. daraufhin habe ich den dhx5.0 ummontiert in das unterste loch von der wippe, so daß das nicht mehr passieren kann. nun habe ich aber das problem, daß beim vollen einfedern das hinterrad das sattelrohr touchiert und zwar heftigst. hab schon digge bremsspuren vom gummi hinten dran. fotos kann ich bei bedarf hochladen, da muß ic haber ersma nach hause und welche machen... 

eine andere einstellung an der wippe vorne geht meiner meinung nach nicht, da sonst der dämpfer schaden nehmen könnte. aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

wer hat dasselbe problem und es behoben oder sonst irgendeine info für mich?

dank und gruß,

der trick0r


----------



## grisu79 (26. April 2005)

hey....das problem hab ich schonmal von einem gehört...bekommt nun meines wissens einen neuen rahmen,da des ne fehlkonstruktion ist!!
befrag dazu mal deinen händler,den hersteller oder die jungs aus dem alutech forum
lg...daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grisu79 (26. April 2005)

ups...bist ja schon im alutech forum...dann will ich nichts gesagt haben


----------



## DaSterch (26. April 2005)

Was hast du für eine Rahmengröße? Wie lang ist der Dämpfer?

Ich habe letztes Jahr hier im Forum mal gelesen, das jemand mit Rahmengröße M (oder wars S) beim Einfedern immer an die Sattelklemme gekommen ist.......musst mal suchen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2005)

Rahmengrösse M
Dämpfer hat ne Einbaulänge von 190mm


Hab mir jetzt ersm ne härtere Feder bestellt, damit ich nicht immer so arg einsacke, aber das kann ja nicht die beste Lösung sein...


----------



## Moe (26. April 2005)

Da die Wildsau 1000 und eine Einstellmöglichkeiten hat und es zu dem eine Fülle von Dämpfern mit verschiedenen Einbaulängen und Kolbenhüben gibt, kann ein Anschlagen des Reifens oder sonstiger Teile passieren. Deswegen wird kein Rahmen ausgetauscht.   
Ich empfehle dem Threaderöffner den Ausbau der Dämpferfeder und das Ausprobieren verschiedener Einbau-/Einfedermöglichkeiten für seinen DHX. Genau so habe ich das mit meinem Fox-PPD gemacht.


----------



## grisu79 (26. April 2005)

also ich war bisher immer der meinung das die schwinge oder der reifen niemals am rahmen anschlagen darf solange man nen dämpfer mit der richtigen länge drin hat...ganz unabhängig wie hart die feder ist...denn auch ohne feder dürfte das nicht passieren...denn vorher sollte der kolbenstop des dämpfers das weiter einsacken verhindern....und wenn dies nicht der fall ist,dann würd ich immer noch auf nen konstrukitonsfehler tippen...auch wenn ich keine sau fahre..aber da sollte doch bei alutech nicht anders als bei anderen herstellern sein...oder?


----------



## woodstock (26. April 2005)

du kannst in die sau alles an dämpfern zwischen 165 und 222mm einbaulänge reinsetzen, drum ist es notwendig möglichst viele einstelloptionen anzubieten! du kannst dir selbst vorstellen, dass die 165er option für einen 222er dämpfer vollkommen ungeeignet wäre und umgekehrt! deswegen von einer fehlkonstruktion zu sprechen ist sehr übertrieben und schlichweg falsch! bau die feder aus und schau welche einhängung für deinen dämpfer optimal wäre oder benutz die suchfunktion. dort haben sich einige mitglieder dieses forums schon über mögliche einbauvarianten ausgetauscht!


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (26. April 2005)

Tach,
bei der Lösung des Problems wäre vielleicht eine Foto nicht schlecht.
Ausserdem ist eine Umstellung des Radstandes auf -lang- als Sofortmassnahme hilfreich.


----------



## Chief Wiggum (26. April 2005)

Also ich habe den DHX in 200er Einbaulänge in einer Hardride in S und bei mir knallt da nichts an den Rahmen. Ich kann auch das mittlere Loch der Wippe fahren, allerdings kann ich dann halt nur begrenzt den Lenkwinkel verstellen, aber das passt bei mir alles. Wie hast du denn den Dämpfer eingebaut? Versuch es mal mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten und dann nach hinten also Richtung Sattelrohr. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2005)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> bei der Lösung des Problems wäre vielleicht eine Foto nicht schlecht.
> Ausserdem ist eine Umstellung des Radstandes auf -lang- als Sofortmassnahme hilfreich.



Hmm,

nee hab keine variablen Ausfallenden, sondern die senkrechten für rohloff. und der dhx ist bereits mit dem piggyback nach unten hinten eingebaut. fotos folgen...

danke schon mal für alle eure antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2005)

So hier kommen Bilder - ich denke mal es ist alles Nötige gut zu erkennen. Gummispuren am Sattelrohr und die Einbauart. Bin mal gespannt auf die Reaktionen. Wie macht man eigentlich das mit den Thumbnails?!


----------



## woodstock (27. April 2005)

dämpfer auf der schiene unten am rahmen eins weiter nach oben setzen, dann schlägts net mehr an!

edit: oh sehe gerade du fährst die wippe in der unteren stellung, setz die mal nach oben, so fahr ich dann auch mit nem 190er und passt perfekt!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. April 2005)

danke, 

das werde ich später mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Piefke (27. April 2005)

Also der Rahmen ist keine Fehlkonstruktion, trotzdem kann der Hinterbau anschlagen. Deshalb steht auch in der Anleitung:
" Wenn der Dämpfer in ein anderes Loch eingehängt werden soll, um den Federweg zu verändern oder den Lenkwinkel an die Fahrweise anzupassen bitte unbedingt die volle Freigängigkeit des Dämpfers überprüfen. Den Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer besonders beachten.
Beim neuen Standarddämpfer für Wildsau Hardride kann der Manitou Swinger SPV nur begrenzt in die unteren Löcher eingehängt werden.
Ausgleichsbehälter von diesem Dämpfer nach Hinten verbauen,
wenn er vorne stehen soll UNBEDIGNGT PRÜFEN!!!
Beim MANITOU Dämpfer entgegen der Betriebsanleitung nicht die blaue Einstellschraube mittels Imbus heraus drehen sondern NUR REINDREHEN um die Feder zu entfernen!!!
Die Einstellschraube für die Zugstufe sollte auch nach hinten zeigen wenn diese unten steht.

Ferner überprüfe, dass der Hinterbau nicht gegen den Hauptrahmen stoßen kann. "

Ich habe eine Wildsau HR FR Größe M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr und 200 mm DHX 5.0.
Der Dämpfer passt mit Ausgleichsbehälter oben - hinten problemlos rein.
Ich habe die Wippe in der unteren Rahmenaufhängung, den Dämpfer an der Wippe im obersten und am Rahmen im 2. Loch von unten.
Das einzige Proplem dabei ist die Sattelklemme, aber ein schmaler Billigschnellspanner hat das Abhlife geschaffen.
Ich fahre aber hinten 24", daher schleift auch kein Reifen, auch bei kurzem Radstand.


----------



## Airhaenz (28. April 2005)

Also die Probs kann man lösen:

1. Sattelschnellspanner: Hab nen S Rahmen und da geht es wirklich eng zu - einfachste Gegenmaßnahme ist benutzten eines Sattelschnellspanners, den man in jeder Stellung klemmen kann(Alutech, Salsa, diverse andere). Dann den Hebel nach vorne unten(~parallel zum Guset Sattelrohr) klemmen.

2. Hinterrad Kollision mit Sitzrohr: Bei 190er Dämpfer, Wippe in unterem Loch und kurzen Radstand musst du auf jeden Fall den Dämpfer am Rahmen ein Loch weiter vorne(Richtung Lenker) einhängen. Mit dem Setup fahre ich auf mittlerem Wippenloch. sollte mit unterem Wippenloch auch funtzen. Wenn nicht dann noch ein Loch weiter vorne im Rahmen benutzten oder Wippe höher einhängen.

Gruß J.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. April 2005)

Danke danke danke, airhaenz und piefke. Der Tipp mit dem 1 Loch weiter nach vor in der unteren Dämpferaufnahme war der richtige. Außerdem habe ich mal so richtig luft reingeknallt - da waren nur 8 bar drin, aber bei meinem gewicht sollten es 13 sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W!ldsau (21. Mai 2005)

Hi.. ich hab das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit einer Wildsau DH... heute is mir aus 1m höhe schon durchgeschlagen... muss vllt mehr Luftdruck auf meinen DHX 5.0?
Bitte um Hilfe....


----------

